# 2007 Audi Q7 4.2 quattro Featuring Uncompromised SUV Performance, Luxury and Technology Priced at $4



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

_*Editor's Note* - Fourtitude will has a contributor at the Los Angeles Auto Show. Look for photos from the show, including the Q7, later in the day._
LOS ANGELES - With the North American debut of the 2007 Audi Q7 performance SUV at the Los Angeles Auto Show, Audi announced pricing for the Q7 4.2 quattro model starting at an MSRP of $49,900 (not including $720 destination charge).
“The all-new Q7 is truly making the impossible possible in the luxury SUV segment,” said Johan de Nysschen, Executive Vice President, Audi of America. “Its combination of dynamic performance, versatility, innovative technology and luxurious appointments is unparalleled.”
The 2007 Audi Q7 4.2 quattro is equipped with a 4.2-liter V8 FSI engine with gasoline direct injection technology producing 350 horsepower. A six-speed Tiptronic automatic transmission and the latest generation of quattro all-wheel drive confidently sends the power to the ground. Power delivery is now split 42:58 front to rear under normal driving conditions, adding to the dynamic handling capabilities of the Q7. 
As with all Audi models, the 2007 Q7 4.2 quattro has no shortage of standard luxury features. Such items as automatic Adaptive Bi-Xenon headlights, seven-passenger seating covered in leather seating surfaces, power tailgate, Audi’s intuitive MMI system, automatic dual-zone climate control, 18-inch alloy wheels, 5,500 pound towing capacity, cruise control, and keyless entry are only the beginning of the impressive list of standard features.
The Q7 4.2 quattro has an extensive list of luxurious and technologically advanced options as well. A cold weather package with heated front and second row seats, and heated steering wheel, lists for $850. A $2,400 technology package consists of a rearview camera with rear acoustic parking system, Audi side assist that monitors the vehicles blind spots, Advanced key keyless entry and vehicle start system, and voice control.
Stand alone options on the Q7 4.2 quattro include 3-panel Panorama sunroof, 19 or 20-inch alloy wheels, 4-zone automatic climate control including rear control panel, upgraded 6,600 pound towing capacity, satellite radio, and DVD navigation. Sold order options include, adaptive air suspension, Audi’s latest generation of adaptive cruise control (delayed introduction) and Audi side assist.
The Q7 4.2 quattro has the standard plethora of safety equipment that you will find across the entire Audi model line up. Dual front and front side airbags, Sideguard curtain airbags that protect occupants in all three rows, anti-lock disc brakes at all four corners, Electronic Stability Program with roll-over sensing capability, and pre-tensioning three-point seatbelts for all seven passengers are all standard. Rear side airbags are optional.


----------



## rheudabaga (May 14, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Audi Q7 4.2 quattro Featuring Uncompromised SUV Performance, Luxury ... ([email protected])*

wow. looks like we'll be able to get a nicely equiped 4.2 in the mid 50's. that is great news. keeps it competitive with the LR3 and XC90.


----------

